# Smoking (cigarettes) on the Job



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

No smoking. Three strikes you're out policy. If you don't take the hint by the third time, you will never get it. Break, in your vehicle, butts in your ashtray.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

So lets review. Smoking is unnecessary,unhealthy,expensive,inconsiderate,time consuming and a potential fire hazard.

And you want to do this on my job?


----------



## stacker (Jan 31, 2006)

im a smoker,so i allow smoking on my jobs.even if i wasnt a smoke i think i would allow it.very seldom,do i have a problem with one of my hands telling me,"as soon as i finish this smoke"when i ask for something and they are smoking then they get it.
on new construction,if i am doing work inside a house.i will smoke until the sheetrock is on the walls,then it is outside.
when i am repairing or working on a house where the owners are living.butts are picked up and disposed of just like the other debris we create.


----------



## Mitch M (Dec 4, 2006)

I used to have an employee that would stop and encourage everyone else to go out with him to get a cigarette even though they did not smoke. There were times where we would be in an office building downtown and he would do that. At the very least it would put us one man short.:furious:

At a local college where I have worked at very several years has now gone smoke free. You have to go to the curb. Very interestingly one of the security guards has to "check his tires" several times a day to make sure they have air in them.:whistling


----------



## nailman (Sep 4, 2008)

Somking at the curb only.


----------



## wellbuilthome (Feb 5, 2008)

No smoking on my jobs now . I smoked for 12 years and we smoked none stop. we never needed matches just lite up in the morning but we where slapping nails in and throwing block on the line all day wile smoking . Now every one feels like they need to stop working talk on the cell phone, sip coffee WTF . I quit in the early 90s now its not acceptable to smoke any where .


----------



## jarvis design (May 6, 2008)

I am a smoker, trying to quit, up until now, outside only, no butts, etc. 
I think I might start a no-smoking policy - see if I can enforce it on myself:w00t::w00t:


----------



## HgWhiz (Mar 13, 2009)

Is it unrealistic or out of line for workers that use to be able to smoke that no longer can to say "hey, since I can't smoke anymore is there a possibilty for those adhering to the new rules to get a raise proportional to the amount of time no longer being wasted due from smoking".


----------



## bwalley (Jan 7, 2009)

HgWhiz said:


> Is it unrealistic or out of line for workers that use to be able to smoke that no longer can to say "hey, since I can't smoke anymore is there a possibilty for those adhering to the new rules to get a raise proportional to the amount of time no longer being wasted due from smoking".


No they shouldn't get or expect a raise,they are lucky they weren't fired for smoking on the clock before.


----------



## Jason Whipple (Dec 22, 2007)

HgWhiz said:


> *Is it unrealistic* or out of line for workers that use to be able to smoke that no longer can to say "hey, since I can't smoke anymore is there a possibilty for those adhering to the new rules to get a raise proportional to the amount of time no longer being wasted due from smoking".


Yes it is.


----------



## HgWhiz (Mar 13, 2009)

bwalley said:


> No they shouldn't get or expect a raise,they are lucky they weren't fired for smoking on the clock before.


 
:notworthy
those who use to be able to smoke 

My question did not apply to those in which smoking on the clock was never permitted to begin with.


----------



## GregS (Oct 1, 2006)

Technically it is illegal to smoke on the job here.. regardless if you are working in an office, warehouse, or construction site, UNLESS you are working outside without cover. Many of the bars here removed the roof from their patios in order to by-pass the no smoking laws.

Guys still smoke on the jobsite anyways, but I''ve noticed it less in the last couple of years.


----------



## Jayrek (Sep 6, 2008)

texting is the only thing that rips me.


----------



## Jayrek (Sep 6, 2008)

oh, drinking and illegal drugs are zero tolerance.


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

If you're working at the Trump Plaza, then no smoking. 

If you're working on an old POS then by all means smoke away. (and turn up the radio)


----------



## CF Construction (Nov 16, 2008)

Personally, I hate being around smokers for the simple fact that I'm a non-smoker. Before commencing a project, we give all of our subs a "contract agreement" in which outlines what we expect of them. One of these things being smoking on the job. We allow smoking on the job as long as the person steps out into a open vicinity and at the end, disposes of their cigarette butt in the trash. We don't like disrespecting our client(s) and their property(ies), therefore, we make it a priority that we leave their premises the way it was handed to us, meaning no cigarette butts on the floor/soil. On a couple of occasions I've asked subs to put out their cigarette and go outside and in one instance I asked one of them to leave the job site all together (kept on doing what he pleased).


----------



## Cdat (Apr 18, 2007)

I am currently in the throes of quitting smopking so don't fruck with me!:shifty: Smoke 'em if you got 'em. Just not inside a house or building. I'd rather have a worker doing his best on the job instead of someone in the throes of nicotine withdrawl. As someone going thru nicotine withdrawl, I know *EXACTLY* what it is like to make one's mind wander!!!

On that note, here are some of my rules for you non-smokers out there. Coffee is for breaks. Pop is for breaks. Eating is for breaks. Cellphones are for breaks. You can listen to all the crap music you want but if I hear it, whatever you're listening to it on, is going into the first can of liquid I come across. You're here to do a job. That is what I pay you for. If I wanted to put up with your juvenile sh!t, I'd *&^%$#%&^%$ with your mother.:whistling Get it? Got it? Good. 

Carry on, Gentlemen...


----------



## Osito (Mar 4, 2008)

NO SMOKING for any of my crew. You smoke, no job:thumbsup:


----------



## mosawdust (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm a smoker and also a 1-man crew. When I smoke on the job I always make sure I am far enough away from the site that no smoke can go through open windows or doors. (Curbside) Even though I'm self-employed I still limit the amount of smokes I'll have while at the job. As others here said, it’s irritating when every 20 minutes someone stops working and goes out for a cigarette. I wouldn't tolerate it with others so I won't with myself either. I never smoke inside a customer’s home even if they smoke. I don't smoke in my own home, vehicles or shop and you won't find any cigarette butts lying around anywhere either. Cigarette butts on the ground are a pet peeve of mine. The ground is not a dam ashtray or garbage can. :furious:


----------



## WisePainter (Sep 16, 2008)

It isn't only the direct smoke that is noticeable by the client, it is the lingering smell that carries on the smoker for at least 15 minutes afterwards. I will tell my guys to stay out for awhile after smoking. I have set breaks that are adhered to which are 10:30 (15 minutes) 12:30 (30 minutes) 2:30 (15 minutes).
I will not be stuck doing all of the work just because I don't smoke.


----------



## user38755 (Jan 1, 2009)

I don't smoke cigs, but have no problem if the help chooses to. It's legal and I refuse to judge their persons. I won't ask them to convert to any religion or drive a certain vehicle either. Some things just are none of my business. If it was to distract them from their duties it would be a problem, as with anything else. Consistent quality production is what I choose to focus on and not personal habits or life choices.


----------



## English Roofer (Dec 22, 2008)

Lefty H said:


> Hi,
> 
> Smoking is okay. Bumming is not.
> 
> Have not had a smoke in 16 1/2 years.


I think you got that one right lol!


----------



## chris klee (Feb 5, 2008)

silvertree said:


> Not on the HO's property, and no butts in the street. Do that and I'm fine with it.


thats our rule.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Smoking is a Liberty and a Right!! It is also for the idiots of the World!!! Not YOUR place to regulate it! 'Cept for breaks and the like.

"Smoke Break"!!!!


----------



## bwalley (Jan 7, 2009)

MALCO.New.York said:


> Smoking is a Liberty and a Right!! It is also for the idiots of the World!!! Not YOUR place to regulate it! 'Cept for breaks and the like.
> 
> "Smoke Break"!!!!


Smoking is not a right.

I do not allow smoking on my job site, if you want to smoke you can take your rights and your ciggarettes somewhere else.


----------



## MarkNoV (Apr 29, 2006)

> it is the lingering smell that carries on the smoker for at least 15 minutes afterward


Actually, it lingers for days. You smell all the time when you are a smoker. You also smell if you are a regular beer drinker.

Non-smokers and non drinkers only need apply.

Mark


----------



## WisePainter (Sep 16, 2008)

MarkNoV said:


> Actually, it lingers for days. You smell all the time when you are a smoker. You also smell if you are a regular beer drinker.


True, I am just thinking of the initial after break strength of the smell.


----------



## mosawdust (Mar 2, 2009)

bwalley said:


> Smoking is not a right.
> 
> I do not allow smoking on my job site, if you want to smoke you can take your rights and your ciggarettes somewhere else.


 
Well lets see, did I miss something here? Last I checked the USA was still a free country.

Maybe we should hear some of your bad habits so we can pick which one is not a right!


----------



## shesaremonclus (Nov 24, 2008)

If the property I'm working on is occupied there is no smoking inside unless the H/O do it themselves. My employees usually smoke outside while getting something from the truck or thaking a brake. If you let your employees feel comfortable they will preform better and less irretable. They all know also not to waste my time so they do not abuse their privelages. Treat your employees well and they will do the same just as long as they dont forget who the boss is.


----------



## thelodges (Nov 30, 2008)

We do the majority of our work in Utah, so in all likelihood there is a 70% chance our customers are LDS ( mormon) and do not smoke or drink and abstain from such for religious purposes. I have a strict no smoking rule that we follow because it is damn good for our business.

I have done some nice projects for BYU ( Brigham Young University) and for their off campus aprtments and as part of the contract I am required to sign an agreement of things that we will abstain from, what we can or cannot wear while on the jobsite etc. It seems like a pain in the ass, but I actually love it. In fact I advertise that we are a non-smoking, non-drinking company and it is the easiest way in the world to vastly differentiate myself from the competition. A small amount of sacrafice equates to a nice little market share since so many other painters won't abstain while on projects


----------



## BuffaloChip (Mar 24, 2009)

*I smoke, so on my jobs it's okay.*

I never smoke in the job site - always away, like on the tailgate or across the street. I've been run off a job because I was smoking in my truck as I drove up.

What I hate are sunflower seeds. I do flooring and sunflowerseed shells don't sweep up well - they tend to suction-cup to the slab.

I was crawling around an electrical room on a state job once, putting up rubber wall base. Put my palms in a few puddles of chew-spit. The bast*rds.


----------



## siding guy23 (Mar 26, 2009)

*.*

I can't believe this gets 3 pages of replies. Not inside and watch where u put the buts.:stupid:


----------



## bwalley (Jan 7, 2009)

mosawdust said:


> Well lets see, did I miss something here? Last I checked the USA was still a free country.
> 
> Maybe we should hear some of your bad habits so we can pick which one is not a right!


It is a free country, but on my jobsites I do not allow smoking, if a guy chooses to smoke, he can smoke, but he can not do it on my jobsite.

People get rights and priveleges confused, please show me anywhere that is states smoking is a right?

Many companies do not allow their employee's to smoke even when they are not working.

Pepsi or Coke fired one of their employees for drinking the competitors brand of soft drink.

If you don't like my jobsite rules that is fine, don't come onto my jobsite, for every 1 person who doesn't like my rules, there are at least 100 guys willing to abide by my rules and work for me.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I love the smoking Nazi's they are just so cute!!


----------



## HgWhiz (Mar 13, 2009)

bwalley said:


> It is a free country, but on my jobsites I do not allow smoking, if a guy chooses to smoke, he can smoke, but he can not do it on my jobsite.
> 
> People get rights and priveleges confused, please show me anywhere that is states smoking is a right?
> 
> ...


We built some walls inside of a Pepsi plant and we was told that we couldn't wear clothes that displayed any reference to Coke. If I remember right Coke was the only brand they were concerned with. By the way can you fire someone having an unlit cigarette in their mouth all day.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

HgWhiz said:


> By the way can you fire someone having an unlit cigarette in their mouth all day.


In what Crack State does this Law exist??????????

As I said before.........Smoking is FOOLISH, but NOT YOUR right to regulate. YOU MUST provide "Break Times", and this is when one may smoke.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

joasis said:


> Before I quit, yes, after I quit, not allowed. Simple.


Biased Hypocrisy!!! (Sorry J.)


----------



## Lew (Dec 3, 2006)

Smoke outside, don't let me find any butts. My real ***** is cell phones. I've seen guys waste 4 hrs texting and talking. Leave your phone in your vehicle, period.


----------



## Mike(VA) (Jan 9, 2008)

3 pages of posts and as far as I can tell, only ONE reference to the main hazzards of cigs on site. Fire. 

http://www.nytimes.com/2007/08/29/nyregion/29smoke.html?fta=y

All other posts were about 'rights', smells, and policy. I'll be damned if some clown is going to burn my site down because he just *has* to smoke where he is working. :no:


----------



## bwalley (Jan 7, 2009)

Lew said:


> Smoke outside, don't let me find any butts. My real ***** is cell phones. I've seen guys waste 4 hrs texting and talking. Leave your phone in your vehicle, period.


My hourly guys are told if I see them on the cell phone they have to leave them in their vehicle, the subs are allowed to use their cell phones as I pay them by the job or piece work.


----------



## hawktoy85 (Apr 19, 2012)

IMO, it depends on if your a framer or finish carpenter. Inside no, outside yes.


----------



## JesseCocozza (Aug 20, 2011)

oaks renovation said:


> Painters need to smoke it calms their nerves from huffing all the fumes and steadies their hands. (At least thats my cousins reasoning) That SOB could paint a mustache on a wildcat.


The wild cat mustache bit was great! Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## WallMonkey (Jan 3, 2010)

hawktoy85 said:


> IMO, it depends on if your a framer or finish carpenter. Inside no, outside yes.


I think that pretty much sums it up for me.

And just as long as stuff is getting done!


Yes, i still think it's disrespectful to smoke in the presence of the HO though...


----------



## skyhook (Mar 17, 2007)

Commander Cody says:


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

*Smoke*

I do not smoke however, many,many moons ago i worked for a contractor who disallowed smoking on his jobs. His reason-----the time it takes to light a smoke you could lay 3 more bricks!


----------



## Five Arrows (Jan 30, 2010)

I don't let my guys smoke in a customers house. The biggest thing that frustrates me is all the lost productivity. I've been kicking around an idea: have as many smokes as you want, each one subtract fifteen minutes from your pay. I figure that is what I loose. They have to walk outside, light up and slowly puff it down, bs with anyone who listens, find their tools,where they left off , get the head back into it

Probably better to just say smoke on your own time; Lunch, before and after work.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> Probably better to just say smoke on your own time; Lunch, before and after work.


Here we have to give employees a 15 min break every 2 hours...so if you can't last 2 hours without a smoke I think you need help.


----------



## HgWhiz (Mar 13, 2009)

Here in Dallas they have banned the hiring of smokers for city positions. At 
least those that are already employed can still smoke and keep their job.


----------



## skyhook (Mar 17, 2007)

HgWhiz said:


> Here in Dallas they have banned the hiring of smokers for city positions. At
> least those that are already employed can still smoke and keep their job.


Discrimination. Fire those who don't quit.


----------



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

HgWhiz said:


> Here in Dallas they have banned the hiring of smokers for city positions. At
> least those that are already employed can still smoke and keep their job.


I call BS on this claim. 

In the news currently, Fort Worth is considering it (and is the only city in the nation doing so) but it is unlikely to pass. A private business - that's another matter.

My son's father-in-law just went to work for the City of Dallas Parks Department and he's a three pack a day smoker who couldn't hide that fact if his life depended on it.


----------



## Dmitry (Aug 23, 2010)

txgencon said:


> I call BS on this claim.
> 
> In the news currently, Fort Worth is considering it (and is the only city in the nation doing so) but it is unlikely to pass. A private business - that's another matter.
> 
> My son's father-in-law just went to work for the City of Dallas Parks Department and he's a three pack a day smoker who couldn't hide that fact if his life depended on it.


3 pack a day? Wow


----------



## HgWhiz (Mar 13, 2009)

txgencon said:


> I call BS on this claim.
> 
> In the news currently, Fort Worth is considering it (and is the only city in the nation doing so) but it is unlikely to pass. A private business - that's another matter.
> 
> My son's father-in-law just went to work for the City of Dallas Parks Department and he's a three pack a day smoker who couldn't hide that fact if his life depended on it.


Your correct, I thought I heard that it wad Dallas, and that it was already passed.


----------



## BEI (Oct 27, 2008)

Should be like any other job today... only on break time, and discreetly. Another mentioned every puff takes a second, a second that they should be working. Besides the fact, if you are busy you should not be thinking about smoking so, GET BACK TO WORK!! My biggest peeve is cellphones!


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

I don't smoke and leave the phone in my van when working for someone else. When i see another worker on the phone or smoking i like to stop working and watch and say "why didn't you tell me we were taking a break":laughing:


----------



## Herminigilde (Apr 10, 2012)

BEI said:


> My biggest peeve is cellphones!


I like to have my phone with me when I'm alone on the roof, though. The last one got run over by the skid steer so I tend to leave it behind for other jobs.

Watching other people text drives me nuts.


----------



## Ethos (Feb 21, 2012)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I don't smoke and leave the phone in my van when working for someone else. When i see another worker on the phone or smoking i like to stop working and watch and say "why didn't you tell me we were taking a break":laughing:


I have to keep my phone on me. I've always got my binder with me to take down information if a new lead comes calling, but I agree that if it's a personal call, I usually let it go to voicemail and check it at lunch or the end of the day. :thumbsup:


----------



## solar guy (Apr 9, 2012)

I am a smoker but dont smoke on the job but one thing that really erks me alot is how some people who are bosses or employers how ever you choose to word it, think they are all high and mighty and can dictate how their employees live their lives even away from work kind like BWALLEY there. now mind you he does admit to being a pompass ass so that is good. but just because you get somewhere in life does not mean you need to look down on your fellow man


----------



## Ethos (Feb 21, 2012)

I don't care if my employees are doing heroine and having orgies in their spare time as long as they do good work, and show up on time. :thumbsup:


----------

